# new glock guy



## lazyman (Nov 28, 2007)

here's the deal
i have never owned a glock pistol
i have never fired a glock pistol
i have never ever seen a glock pistol!
my new g17 arrives the day after tommorow.
it is going to be the finest, most reliable, and perfectly wonderful pistol in all the world.
i am going to love it like no other!
and if it is not the most wonderful pistol in all the world, and i dont love it like no other , i am holding all you glock guys and girls personally responsible for this horrible mistake!!
damn, i can hardly wait.


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Glock on brother


----------



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to the dark side - you've chosen very wisely. :smt033


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You'll be OK, but you know you shoulda' bought TWO! :anim_lol:


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*G17*

lazyman: Sir; your 'buttkickingline' will be short:smt023 'Gaston's' first project "G17" He got it right
Congratulations: now buy some bullets; put film in the camera; take the necessary pictures; blast away to enjoy:smt033 
Post your pictures and experiences


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

Hope you enjoy your G-17. 
Scott G-21 owner


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Funniest post I've read here in a while. Congrats on your Glock - they aren't the prettiest pistol out there, but you won't find a more reliable handgun....

PhilR.


----------



## lazyman (Nov 28, 2007)

*its here*

got my new g17 yesterday. wow, i am impressed. i played with it so much last night that my hands are sore today! its -20c here right now so i didn't get out with it today, but i'm not going to be able to put it off too long. just in case your interested it cost me 765.00 with one new mag. and that was on sale! worth every penny i think. i cant believe i waited so long to get one. cheers everyone


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

lazyman said:


> it cost me 765.00 with one new mag. and that was on sale!


Wow. Where do you live?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

lazyman said:


> its -20c here right now so i didn't get out with it today,


Wow. Where do you live?


----------



## lazyman (Nov 28, 2007)

i'm up here , north of 60. in the yukon.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

lazyman said:


> i'm up here , north of 60. in the yukon.


Wow. I'm at about 32N. It was 72 degrees here today. And Glocks cost $499....
:goofy:

PhilR.


----------



## lazyman (Nov 28, 2007)

its a long known fact, only crazy people live here!! 34 years for me. when you live here as long as me you are called a sourdough. sour on the country, not enough dough to leave!! no, really, i love it here.


----------

